# replace kinguser with supersu



## dewagame (Oct 12, 2014)

somebody could teach me the easiest way to replace kinguser with supersu please?


----------



## NOOK!E (Oct 12, 2014)

dewagame said:


> somebody could teach me the easiest way to replace kinguser with supersu please?

Click to collapse



Follow these simple steps:

1. Go to the Play Store and install SuperSU. 
2. When SuperSU is installed, give it permission as Super User.
3. Uninstall KingUser.
4. Done.


----------



## persona78 (Dec 28, 2014)

ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Follow these simple steps:
> 
> 1. Go to the Play Store and install SuperSU.
> 2. When SuperSU is installed, give it permission as Super User.
> ...

Click to collapse



hI! I try on my HUAWEI ASCEND G6 and... dont work ... is possibel that an update that Kinguser had done make it impossibel?????
I root with RootGenius_en, was ok, kinguser ask for a update, done. But Now i whant to change do SuperSu and dont work. I had permissions and every thing...
Help!  :crying:


----------



## freestilesteve (Jan 18, 2015)

*Me too*

I'm trying to do this too, but I aint sure how to do it. I mean I guess if its not super necessary I can leave it the way it is.  Tried this method and its a no go. I don't think the KingUser SU is letting superSU update its binaries. I already have twrp, but not sure what next.  If its not necessary I'll leave it alone, but I was just wondering if theres any reason to change over or if it could even be done.


P.S This way never worked for me as superSU can't get past trying to install the binaries. I got twrp so I'm wondering if I'd have to flash it. Nothings wrong on my end are anything, but I just assumed having superSU would be better then kinguser but not really sure.


----------



## washichi (Jan 21, 2015)

many people have this problem.
first of all, kinguser is great to root the G6, and in most cases the only working method without custom recovery,
but because it flashes kinguser.apk as system app you can't uninstall it the normal way.

the solution is to flash supersu.zip and then uninstall kinguser. this way supersu will be your systemapp.

find the files and tutorials you need on our facebook group,
we have 1500+ members, CWM + TWRP, android 4.3 + 4.4, we can root your g6 and unlock your bootloader.
but we still don't have a subforum on XDA....

https://www.facebook.com/groups/328261053999820


----------



## freestilesteve (Jan 22, 2015)

Must vary from device to device cause I've did all that, and it gives the message  "Installing Please wait..." and then after it fails it says " Installation Failed! Please reboot and try again" and if kinguser is removed in superSU when trying to update/install the binaries it says "There is no SU binary installed, and SuperSU cannot install it. This is a problem! If just upgraded to Android 4.3 you need to manually re-root- consult the relevant forums for your device." 

This aint the g6 though but this thread is the kinguser replace with superSU thread. So I thought I'd post in it.



washichi said:


> many people have this problem.
> first of all, kinguser is great to root the G6, and in most cases the only working method without custom recovery,
> but because it flashes kinguser.apk as system app you can't uninstall it the normal way.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## andruala (Feb 13, 2015)

Install SuperSu rom magazin play.
Then instal rom lite box.
Open the app, and uninstall kinguser
easy, and it`s working.I just deleted kinguser 2 mins ago


----------



## freestilesteve (Feb 13, 2015)

*Hum*

@andruala Never worked for me that way, anytime I remove king user root gets removed. Never was able to flash superSU rom correctly because binaries couldn't get updated from superSU because root was removed once king user was uninstalled. I've heard people mention it working the way you suggested, but I've also read posts where people have a hard time getting it replaced with superSU because root gets removed when king user is replaced, which doesn't allow superSU to install the binaries correctly. Most people probably can't get the binaries installed correctly from superSU which is the same problem I had so they end up just leaving it king user. I could try whats suggested here but I very much doubt its going to work as explained from my conflict that when king user is removed, root is removed and whether you flash a SU zip or not root still aint enabled because SU binaries are nt installed correctly. So until I actually can confirm this works myself  I'm gonna prob say its a no-go for me. Could be device specific but I did all this to a tee and still had problems. There was a post on freak tab where someone had the same problem. I might still try this, I just dont see it working like as said.


----------



## andruala (Feb 16, 2015)

freestilesteve said:


> @andruala Never worked for me that way, anytime I remove king user root gets removed. Never was able to flash superSU rom correctly because binaries couldn't get updated from superSU because root was removed once king user was uninstalled. I've heard people mention it working the way you suggested, but I've also read posts where people have a hard time getting it replaced with superSU because root gets removed when king user is replaced, which doesn't allow superSU to install the binaries correctly. Most people probably can't get the binaries installed correctly from superSU which is the same problem I had so they end up just leaving it king user. I could try whats suggested here but I very much doubt its going to work as explained from my conflict that when king user is removed, root is removed and whether you flash a SU zip or not root still aint enabled because SU binaries are nt installed correctly. So until I actually can confirm this works myself  I'm gonna prob say its a no-go for me. Could be device specific but I did all this to a tee and still had problems. There was a post on freak tab where someone had the same problem. I might still try this, I just dont see it working like as said.

Click to collapse



Yes...i`m really sorry.For me wit worked before i restarted the phone...
After de restart i`ve seen that the root is not working anymore...
Sorry for my bad.


----------



## freestilesteve (Feb 16, 2015)

*No  worries bro. Probably varies depending on how you root from device to device.*

Its not your fault. No worries. I'm just thinking it varies from device to device and how you actually go about rooting . I'm also thinking that maybe if I rooted with another app/prog that it would have been easier to switch from king user to superSU.  I use lookout premium security on my phone and kingroot and king user have never been flagged with any viruses so I've just left it on and running the way it is and so far so good. Other then the two errors I mentioned in the previous post king user/kingroot has been working good. I'm sure if I did a whole restore/wipe/clean and root with another program there might be a possibility to remove king user and replace with superSU but in the end I just decided to roll with king user/kingroot as I didn't feel like doing al that and its been doing its job fine.




QUOTE=andruala;58880236]Yes...i`m really sorry.For me wit worked before i restarted the phone...
After de restart i`ve seen that the root is not working anymore...
Sorry for my bad.[/QUOTE]


----------



## jidanni (Mar 12, 2015)

Well I thought about leaving kinguser sitting there on my system too until one day I installed network monitor stuff and noticed kinguser sure likes to make HTTP connections every time the Internet is available. Imagine that. Also have a look, there are /system/bin/.usr/.ku etc. hiding all over your system.


----------



## CVAngelo (May 2, 2015)

*The earlier versions of Kingo Root were much better*



jidanni said:


> Well I thought about leaving kinguser sitting there on my system too until one day I installed network monitor stuff and noticed kinguser sure likes to make HTTP connections every time the Internet is available. Imagine that. Also have a look, there are /system/bin/.usr/.ku etc. hiding all over your system.

Click to collapse



Those earlier versions were putting SuperSU binaries into the root. But now they are putting on this King User crap. Reason I say it's crap is exactly what you mentioned. As soon as I root a phone with Kingo Root, Google Search immediately tells me that it will not allow me to search for anything because "your computer or network may be sending automated queries. To protect our users, we can't process your request right now"

Good God! What the heck is Kingo Root putting onto these phones now? It sure isn't putting just su binaries in there.


----------



## jidanni (May 3, 2015)

Indeed. What is needed is for someone to take a vanilla phone into a cleanroom, install the mess, and report back on exactly what ended up getting put where, in order for somebody to make a "kinguser detox/.antidote" APP and/or shell scripts that would clean the mess totally back off.


----------



## satine01black (May 18, 2015)

don't know if it's gonna help you ( have alcatel onetouch idol 2 mini s):
 i also couldn't update binaries su and had kinguser. 
then i downloaded the beta version of supersu (on xda) and flashed it with my cwm. after that when supersu asked if i wanted to update, i said yes and choose normal update (not the cwm/t... one) it than updates and asked if i wanted to remove the external root apps (ie: kinguser) and voila!

(sorry English isn't my language, so don't know if i explained myself well^^)


----------



## PalmCentro (May 18, 2015)

satine01black said:


> don't know if it's gonna help you ( have alcatel onetouch idol 2 mini s):
> i also couldn't update binaries su and had kinguser.
> then i downloaded the beta version of supersu (on xda) and flashed it with my cwm. after that when supersu asked if i wanted to update, i said yes and choose normal update (not the cwm/t... one) it than updates and asked if i wanted to remove the external root apps (ie: kinguser) and voila!
> 
> (sorry English isn't my language, so don't know if i explained myself well^^)

Click to collapse



Why did you need to root with kingo if you have custom recovery?!


----------



## satine01black (May 18, 2015)

I rooted first then found the cwm for my phone?


----------



## PalmCentro (May 18, 2015)

satine01black said:


> I rooted first then found the cwm for my phone?

Click to collapse



Oh. I wasn't angry at you   Was just asking.


----------



## satine01black (May 18, 2015)

it took me like a year to root my phone  then i couldn't make it work well with kinguser, and i wanted supersu anyway, so i found that i could install manually the app with cwm . 
anyway, i don't now if you can use cwm without a root?


----------



## NOOK!E (May 19, 2015)

satine01black said:


> it took me like a year to root my phone  then i couldn't make it work well with kinguser, and i wanted supersu anyway, so i found that i could install manually the app with cwm .
> anyway, i don't now if you can use cwm without a root?

Click to collapse



You can, but it doesn't really make much sense to.


----------



## supersystemdatafiler (May 30, 2015)

*Use Eroot, then try superSU installation*



CVAngelo said:


> Those earlier versions were putting SuperSU binaries into the root. But now they are putting on this King User crap. Reason I say it's crap is exactly what you mentioned. As soon as I root a phone with Kingo Root, Google Search immediately tells me that it will not allow me to search for anything because "your computer or network may be sending automated queries. To protect our users, we can't process your request right now"
> 
> Good God! What the heck is Kingo Root putting onto these phones now? It sure isn't putting just su binaries in there.

Click to collapse



I had the same issue with my mobile, (Sony Ericsson Xperia Ray (ST18i)), I then rooted my phone with EROOT Software which installed a superuser app, then i got the .apk file of SuperSU via Bluetooth from a friend and installed it. one has to grant permission when it asks for superuser rights, then updating binary files is no longer a problem. It also asks for removal of the Superuser-app that was pushed through the EROOT software, you do that. Then I installed link2SD and link2sd pro key from google play store and converted the SuperSU app into a system-app. Now SuperSU is working perfectly again. 

You both should try it!!


----------



## dewagame (Oct 12, 2014)

somebody could teach me the easiest way to replace kinguser with supersu please?


----------



## Subbywrx (May 31, 2015)

*Kinguser/KingoRoot*



CVAngelo said:


> Reason I say it's crap is exactly what you mentioned. As soon as I root a phone with Kingo Root, Google Search immediately tells me that it will not allow me to search for anything because "your computer or network may be sending automated queries. To protect our users, we can't process your request right now"
> 
> Good God! What the heck is Kingo Root putting onto these phones now? It sure isn't putting just su binaries in there.

Click to collapse



After installing kinguser I noticed it was accessing the internet on it's own. Also, I keep getting this unusual WHITE STAR on my status bar (anyone else get that?)
Another thing I've noticed is that I get a toast message every once in a while saying......"  'Silently' has been denied root access   "   I have NO app on my phone
with that name. Anyone else getting that?? I'm on an LG G3/AT&T/5.0.1. Anyone able to poke around in the code to the apk file??? I don't think it can be anything else
because I haven't installed ANYTHING since installing KINGUSER. I've since flashed SUPERSU2.49, deleted that, and flashed SUPERSU2.46 because 2.49 was a little buggy.


----------



## Kashmir Hackers (Jun 20, 2015)

*Hope this will work*



dewagame said:


> somebody could teach me the easiest way to replace kinguser with supersu please?

Click to collapse





Worked on Galaxy S3 NEO ( GT-I9300I ) Android 4.4.4

The Steps that worked for me are as follows:

Start from  HERE

1. Same steps untill SuperSu installed

2. When SuperSu launched itself (or you can launch it manually ) , it
will ask to update SU Binary, Click Normal.

3. Wait until SuperSu says other user management app detected (in my
case) and will ask you to remove it. Click cancel ( very important ).

4. When you Click Cancel, it will say Binary updated Successfully. And
will ask you to Reboot or OK. Click OK ( very important ) and not to
Reboot.

5. Now SuperSu will open normally but KingUser app will still be present
( in my case).

6. Now go to Settings in SuperSu App and Go to Clean Up options and
there you will find an option to remove other User Managemnt apps, just
click the option and Boom SuperSu will remove it completely from your
System.

Hope this will work for someone else also.

2nd Method:

Just simply install SuperSu from Play Store and follow the above steps
from Number 2 onwards. (Confirm if it works for you)

*Credit to : Chainfire and MrW0lf*


----------



## edlimym (Jun 22, 2015)

*MRW file*

Hi all,  anyone still got that .zip file that contains 6 files?  The latest file from W0lfdroid site only got 4 files.  Thanks.


----------



## WillyJo (Jun 28, 2015)

*Flash SuperSU*

Your advice is to "flash" supersu.zip. How do I do that?



washichi said:


> many people have this problem.
> first of all, kinguser is great to root the G6, and in most cases the only working method without custom recovery,
> but because it flashes kinguser.apk as system app you can't uninstall it the normal way.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## washichi (Jun 28, 2015)

WillyJo said:


> Your advice is to "flash" supersu.zip. How do I do that?

Click to collapse



if you have facebook look in the group, https://www.facebook.com/groups/huawei.g6.development/permalink/462401503919107/

we have ALL tutorials there!


----------



## Xrobot (Jun 28, 2015)

I got the zip file from. zidroid.com/how-to-get-ride-and-replace-kinguser-with-supersu-app/ and extracted it where it was specified. Running that root.sh file failed and I lost lost. I still don't know why. But I followed the script line by line and successfully replaced kinguser. Kinguser was sending automated reports to monitor.uu.qq.com and pmir.3g.qq.com each time su is called and that is very suspicious. and thanks @Chainfire for such powerful script (root.sh). here's how I did it. 
1. open terminal emulator and become root
2. Open another and another window. Become root on window2 too
3. Open root.sh as text.. and start typing  the commands to terminal
4. Be sure to rm ku.sud after rm kinguser.apk since it recreates that file.
5. once after executing daemonsu -d command, go to window 3 and try su u should be root.
Continue the rest of the commands -- install supersu. Some chattr and rm commands may fail with file not found but not due to permission denial 
Also if u have busybox then there' no need to install busybox again.


----------



## Denny867 (Jun 29, 2015)

*Did you ?*

Have you ever tried just before root open kingroot.apk with rar (zip trick) and just go into its files and find superuser.apk (that´s kinguser) , delete it , download supersu.apk , rename it to superuser.apk and replace it ??


----------



## ronfiveo (Jun 29, 2015)

andruala said:


> Install SuperSu rom magazin play.
> Then instal rom lite box.
> Open the app, and uninstall kinguser
> easy, and it`s working.I just deleted kinguser 2 mins ago

Click to collapse



Are you still rooted?
What is " Install SuperSu rom magazin play mean? (magazin play?)

---------- Post added at 08:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:45 PM ----------




Kashmir Hackers said:


> Worked on Galaxy S3 NEO ( GT-I9300I ) Android 4.4.4
> 
> The Steps that worked for me are as follows:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



When I go to the SuperSU Clean up section all that is offered is :

Reinstall
*cleanup for reinstallation from Google Play*

Switch superuser app
*Cleaup to switch  superuser app*  (here is says in box, " If cleanup succeeds, this app will close automatically in a few seconds. Please reboot your device afterwards. After boot, go into the other superuser app and make it update it's binary. Are you sure you want to continue?" then it gives the option of cancel or continue.)


Full unroot
*cleanup for permanent unroot

There is no user Management apps part that I can see unless it's the one about Switch superuser app.
Is this the one you mean and if so I just click " Continue" ?

Thanks,


----------



## Bolemo (Jul 8, 2015)

Nothing works for me.

Not super su from app store, not the root.sh scripts, manually too (old and new version). Kinguser (kingroot) does not want to go.
I cannot flash my ROM, and I don't have recovery mode for it.

The problem is that it is impossible to touch su. rm, mv, rename, chmod or whatever else returns "operation not allowed". The Kinguser su binary is preventing anything to remove itself. What can I do?

EDIT: SOLVED
Super-Sume.apk (from Play Store) did the trick flawlessly


----------



## tnomtlaw (Jul 8, 2015)

Just use the SuperSu Me apk found on Play store. Follow the directions given on Playstore. Works greatly!!!

Sent from my N9515 using Tapatalk


----------



## jidanni (Jul 10, 2015)

SuperSUMe: http://forum.xda-developers.com/note-4-att/general/supersu-please-t3110954


----------



## Brandi223 (Jul 13, 2015)

I have a few questions about Kingroot. I recently rooted my Huawei H891L with Kingroot, and I was told that the app in Chinese and one other app can be uninstalled from my phone and be replaced with a different app and still stay rooted? Is that true? If so, exactly what app should be installed. 
I was never told what apps needed to be downloaded before a root, so what app(s) can be installed to protect my data? 
One last question: in my settings I was able to turn on my wifi whether i connected or not up until the day after I root my phone. How can I fix this to turn it on whenever I want? Please help me. Thank you

Sent from my HUAWEI H891L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PalmCentro (Jul 14, 2015)

Brandi223 said:


> I have a few questions about Kingroot. I recently rooted my Huawei H891L with Kingroot, and I was told that the app in Chinese and one other app can be uninstalled from my phone and be replaced with a different app and still stay rooted? Is that true? If so, exactly what app should be installed.
> I was never told what apps needed to be downloaded before a root, so what app(s) can be installed to protect my data?
> One last question: in my settings I was able to turn on my wifi whether i connected or not up until the day after I root my phone. How can I fix this to turn it on whenever I want? Please help me. Thank you
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI H891L using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



After rooting just use @gatesjunior 's Super Sume from the play store it will uninstall a crap that Kinguser injects


----------



## cikeZ00 (Jul 16, 2015)

*HELPPPPP!!!!!*

I deleted the kinguser app with root app remover now the icon is still there and i cant install it again or eve do anything with root!!! PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PalmCentro (Jul 16, 2015)

DJ-SMOKE_300 said:


> I deleted the kinguser app with root app remover now the icon is still there and i cant install it again or eve do anything with root!!! PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Re root again with kingroot and then use Super SuME to uninstall it and stay with SuperSu!


----------



## cikeZ00 (Jul 16, 2015)

But how? when it won't let me launch it.

Sent from my LG-H635 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Brandi223 (Jul 18, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> After rooting just use @gatesjunior 's Super Sume from the play store it will uninstall a crap that Kinguser injects

Click to collapse



So I installed Super Sume and it told me it removed Kingroot and installed SuperSU and then I get the following picture as my screen. I click normal and It says it needs to update SuperSu Binary and when I click okay it says installation failed and too reboot. What do I do? What am I doing wrong?

Sent from my HUAWEI H891L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ronfiveo (Jul 18, 2015)

Tap normal
Do not reboot. 
When I used this method I lost root after reboot. 
I never found a way to keep root after shut down or read boot. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:03 AM ----------

I never did choose the other method, so if you have one of these custom recoveries then try that choice. 
I never did cause every one else said not to. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:11 AM ----------

I ended up flashing the Skyfall touch wit based custom Rom.. 
It's rooted and all that. 
I love it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:12 AM ----------

Touchwiz 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandi223 (Jul 18, 2015)

ronfiveo said:


> Tap normal
> Do not reboot.
> When I used this method I lost root after reboot.
> I never found a way to keep root after shut down or read boot.
> ...

Click to collapse



Does that mean I'll no longer be able to to reboot my phone? And how do i update su binary? Thats where it goes wrong at

Sent from my HUAWEI H891L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## slade1style (Jul 18, 2015)

I have not found another way to root my device I have Sm-t 237  (tab 4) I used King root to root and I use supersu me to get rid of kingroot well now I don't have Root at all and it said it was rooted all day today and nothing ever happened that I can tell even after installing su binaries until I just looked at it and now says no root


----------



## dewagame (Oct 12, 2014)

somebody could teach me the easiest way to replace kinguser with supersu please?


----------



## Brandi223 (Jul 18, 2015)

I recently rooted my H891L with Kingroot. And I've noticed there is not much more I can do to my phone without the constant worry of bricking my phone. How do I go about removing Kingroot with another root type that lets me actually personalize my phone without bricking it at the same time? What would work best. Also. What app is best for my phone to be able to uninstall some of the system apps that are using too much space?

Sent from my HUAWEI H891L using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:06 AM ----------




ИΘΘK¡€ said:


> Follow these simple steps:
> 
> 1. Go to the Play Store and install SuperSU.
> 2. When SuperSU is installed, give it permission as Super User.
> ...

Click to collapse



I did this and it tells me the supersu binary update failed cause it needs to update. Can you tell me how to do this please? I would like to uninstall KingUser

Sent from my HUAWEI H891L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ronfiveo (Jul 18, 2015)

I don't know what OS you have,  but once you are rooted you can do what 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 AM ----------

Sorry, wrong button. 
Root your phone using Kingroot. 
Next down load Terminal Emulator from the play store and install it on your phone. 

Download Twrp image it's on xda here just do a search for it and follow the guide to install it. 

Once you have installed it boot into recovery and make a backup of your phone. This is kind of a cushion just in case. 

Next download the custom Rom for your model phone that you want. 

If you download CM11 or other you will need to download the gapps file to be able to use Google Play Store and such. 

I like Touchwiz so I chose Skyfall as my custom Rom. 
There is no need to download anything else with it. 

Just do a search for your model phone to make sure any Rom you choose is for your exact model phone running the same version you are. 

When ever you make changes there will always be the odd chance of bricking your phone. 
I suggest you search for roms for your specific phone.
Read the instructions over and over and over again. 
Using caution and being super familiar with any method and rom you choose is 
the only way to minimize any chance of bricking your phone.
I have a SGH-i337Z Cricket / AT&T phone and I chose Skyfall using this method.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2280556

It worked for me to flash / install it for my phone.

Just remember that what ever rom or method you use make sure it's for your phone !


I hope that helps some. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZipAddict (Jul 20, 2015)

DJ-SMOKE_300 said:


> I deleted the kinguser app with root app remover now the icon is still there and i cant install it again or eve do anything with root!!! PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Just reroot and use titanium backup to uninstall "uninstallable" apps. Use root checker app to tell you whether you are still rooted or not first. Dont worry you can still do anything u want. Get familiar with nandroid backups before doing anything to savebyou time and frustration



Brandi223 said:


> I recently rooted my H891L with Kingroot. And I've noticed there is not much more I can do to my phone without the constant worry of bricking my phone. How do I go about removing Kingroot with another root type that lets me actually personalize my phone without bricking it at the same time? What would work best. Also. What app is best for my phone to be able to uninstall some of the system apps that are using too much space?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI H891L using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



All rooted phones are basically the same. One way of rooting is not unlocking more of your phone than another way. You are at constant risk of brick no mattr how you root.  Just make nandroid backups and keep important data on sd card. If you mess up restore backup. Keep your stock debrick image in internal storage and on sd card for safety from hard brick. Do research and ask questions before flashing and a brick will probably never happen though. Just google things u dont understand before messin around. 

Titanium backup is best app to uninstall system apps and bloatware. Back up what u delete first in case it was needed to make another function of the phone work. Then you can restore that system app easily and avoid a factory reset or clean reinstall.

Update su binary the normal way and reboot and u should be fine. Use root checker to make sure you are really rooted. You may need to uninstall and reinstall supersu app.



DJ-SMOKE_300 said:


> But how when i go to king root it just seas im rooted
> 
> Sent from my LG-H635 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Use root checker app to see for sure if you are still rooted or not



Brandi223 said:


> So I installed Super Sume and it told me it removed Kingroot and installed SuperSU and then I get the following picture as my screen. I click normal and It says it needs to update SuperSu Binary and when I click okay it says installation failed and too reboot. What do I do? What am I doing wrong?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI H891L using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Are you choosing normal way? If so uninstall and reinstall and try again



slade1style said:


> I have not found another way to root my device I have Sm-t 237  (tab 4) I used King root to root and I use supersu me to get rid of kingroot well now I don't have Root at all and it said it was rooted all day today and nothing ever happened that I can tell even after installing su binaries until I just looked at it and now says no root

Click to collapse



Use root checker app to see if you are rooted or not. If not reroot using same method you did before and verify it worked. If it never really worked try framaroot or chainfire autoroot maybe. Good luck


----------



## Brandi223 (Aug 9, 2015)

So I've been trying to replace kinguser with SuperSU and the su binary will not update. Supersume said it removed Kingroot and to remove any other apps still showing up. Well kinguser is still there so idk what to do and i don't have a computer to do this. So please help me someone!!

Sent from my HUAWEI H891L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PalmCentro (Aug 9, 2015)

Brandi223 said:


> So I've been trying to replace kinguser with SuperSU and the su binary will not update. Supersume said it removed Kingroot and to remove any other apps still showing up. Well kinguser is still there so idk what to do and i don't have a computer to do this. So please help me someone!!
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI H891L using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



re root and try the most recent SuperSuMe 
remember to reboot before using SuperSuME


----------



## Brandi223 (Aug 11, 2015)

Newyork! said:


> re root and try the most recent SuperSuMe
> remember to reboot before using SuperSuME

Click to collapse



How do i reroot with kinguser? And i have the most recent SuperSUme 

Sent from my HUAWEI H891L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## beingtejas (Aug 25, 2015)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/guide-to-replace-kinguser-supersu-t3185998

get it here and replace kinguser with supersu


----------



## flipmode_11 (Nov 4, 2015)

Is that even English?
CAN you not provide more detailed steps?

E.g. How to tell Kingo that it needs to perform steroids toto cleanup and uninstall. Then tell SuperSU to perform install routine... BUT KEEP ROOT..?



andruala said:


> Install SuperSu rom magazin play.
> Then instal rom lite box.
> Open the app, and uninstall kinguser
> easy, and it`s working.I just deleted kinguser 2 mins ago

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 08:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:15 AM ----------

What do you mean "hiding all over the system" LOL?
What's hiding? /.ku?



jidanni said:


> Well I thought about leaving kinguser sitting there on my system too until one day I installed network monitor stuff and noticed kinguser sure likes to make HTTP connections every time the Internet is available. Imagine that. Also have a look, there are /system/bin/.usr/.ku etc. hiding all over your system.

Click to collapse



* PROPOSED IDEA / SOLUTION?*
What if we installed SuperSU, froze Kingo (instead of uninstall), then told SuperSU to perform blah.... So it perform steps to make system app and lodge itself on the system?
Freezing Kingo will stop it, but is there an issue with two super users installed then??

---------- Post added at 08:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:21 AM ----------

Hey, I'm not sure where youryour see these options, but there areare onlyonly THREE options under "Clean-up Tools" section.

FULL UNROOT

SWITCH SUPERUSER (TO ANOTHER SUPER USER, NOT SUPERSU)

CLEAN-UP FOR REINSTALL FROM PLAY

???
I'm now stuck with two super user... I have Frozen Kingo, to prevent all the msg's "SuperSU denied super user to Kingo....?

HELP PLEASE!



Kashmir Hackers said:


> 5. Now SuperSu will open normally but KingUser app will still be present
> ( in my case).
> 
> 6. Now go to Settings in SuperSu App and Go to Clean Up options and
> ...

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 09:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 AM ----------

OK...

ROOTED S4 WITH KINGO (SuperSU was never happy with KNOX).
Months later, wanted functionality of SuperSU.

Today, I installed SuperSU 2.46 free from the Android market.
I ran it, I clicked normal, yes to update binaries, « then it auto-rebooted!!! »
There was no option in SuperSU to remove other superuser. That was bull**** in the instructions. In fact, much of instructions are wrong....

So after it spontaneously rebooted, nothing could gain root access!
 I opened SuperSU, told it to install to /System.
Rebooted.
Waited 2 mins after reboot. Everything finished.
I then opened Root Checker Pro our freefrom market) and it failed for root.
I opened up SuperSU
Switched to Root Checker Pro, then clicked ALLOW
GREEN! OK.
Then I checked titanium backup - allow, all ok. BUT I get a pop-up message in Titanium for some reason... 
I clicked FREEZE for Kingo SuperUser.
Done.

Is it safe to now convert Kingo SuperUser to User App¿? Then uninstall?


----------



## jidanni (Nov 5, 2015)

You asked what I meant by hiding all around the system. Yes, files hidden all around the system, in secret places that few (not including me) know where.


----------



## flipmode_11 (Nov 9, 2015)

Kingo Super User alternative is a great alternative, and works fine (99.9% of the time) however it does cause issues with apps developed specifically with SuperSU in mind. I had far too many issues with a handful of applications I used regularly that I wanted to switch. (e.g. AppMonster to auto backup APK's on install so you can revert should new updated APK be unstable/crap). 
AppMonster would fail if it backs up APK + Data, but worked if backing up APK. That is just one example 

Kingo is great for rooting devices and makes it VERY simple. But their Kingo SU app is not up to scratch compared to SuperSU.

Due to there being no response and most of the suggestions in the forum are wrong or long-winded, here is an easy-to-follow method / solution.

*INSTRUCTIONS:* _(Successful on Galaxy S4 i9505 with OS v4.4.x)_
1. Backup your app data and anything important and reboot device (rooted with KingoRoot that has KingoUser / Kingo SuperUser / etc).
2a. Install Titanium Backup Free or Pro v7.2+.
2b. Install SuperSu Free or Pro (e.g. v2.49).
2c. Update Busbox Free or Pro to latest (e.g. v1.23.2) Reboot and click install. Reboot again (if necessary).
3a. Install Root Checker Pro (Jorykrim) / Root Checker Pro (Freeandroidtools) / Root Checker (Burrows).
3b. Run a Root Checker app and confirm Root / Busybox output is okay.
4a. Convert SuperSU to a System App (via menu in SuperSU). 
4b. Convert KingoRoot to a User App (via Titanium Backup).
6. Reboot device.
7. Run Root Checker app and confirm Root / Busybox output; if everything is okay uninstall Kingo and other Kingo apps.
8. Open SuperSU and update binaries. 
9. Run a Root Checker app and confirm Root / Busybox output.
You will now have to give all apps permission again re: elevated SU access. Some apps may fail without an error, so double check all.
Done!

Obviously, you should perform a nandroid backup, system backup and data backup before following *ANYONE'S* instructions on forums. 

These steps do not require you to run any scripts via terminal etc. It is also extremely unlikely to unroot your device.
Good luck!


----------



## Droid_Nut (Nov 22, 2015)

Bolemo said:


> EDIT: SOLVED
> Super-Sume.apk (from Play Store) did the trick flawlessly

Click to collapse



Wow, thanks for suggesting the easy solution, $4 is cheap vs spending hours trying to type in commands and stuff. 

Happily rooted with no more KingRoot.


----------



## IamAlexD (Dec 1, 2015)

dewagame said:


> somebody could teach me the easiest way to replace kinguser with supersu please?

Click to collapse



You can replace Kinguser (kingroot) with SuperSu by a app called SuperSu-me.Install the app and follow the Instruction.Very simple
Here is a guide on that-->> http://rootmygalaxy.net/replace-kinguser-with-supersu/
There is another way using the Terminal emulator, I haven't this method but who have used this said it worked.
Here is the CMD Guide-->>  http://www.w0lfdroid.com/2015/05/How-to-Remove-Replace-KingUser-KingRoot-with-SuperSU.html
Hope this will help you:good:


----------



## rdhood (Dec 7, 2015)

All of this worked with my RCA Viking Pro 10 tab , Android 5.x.    I rooted with KingUser  (KingoRoot  and towelroot failed).   But I did not like the daemon process running with kinguser, and it would give me an error message going into TitaniumBackup, so I used supersume.  It looked like it failed at first, and then I did a non twwhatever reboot , it came up and I ran it again and this time it worked.  King user is off the system and I still have root with super su.


----------



## CVAngelo (Dec 28, 2015)

flipmode_11 said:


> Kingo Super User alternative is a great alternative, and works fine (99.9% of the time)... Kingo is great for rooting devices and makes it VERY simple. But their Kingo SU app is not up to scratch compared to SuperSU.
> 
> Due to there being no response and most of the suggestions in the forum are wrong or long-winded, here is an easy-to-follow method / solution.

Click to collapse



My friend, this thread is about the KingRoot super user. It is NOT about KingOroot. These are two completely different super user apps. The simple instructions you gave will work for removing KingoRoot. But it will NOT work if you have KingRoot. The latter of the two is almost impossible to remove except with the very complicated instructions and scripts that were provided in the various posts.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## CVAngelo (Dec 29, 2015)

Ok. I have finally figured this out. It was a pain trying to go through all the posts, only a few of which were helpful. But I have finally got it after hours and hours of trying! But hopefully this will help those who want a simple guide for getting KingRoot off their device and get SuperSu on there. Most of you will be starting at Step 2 or even Step 3. Step 1 assumes you haven't yet rooted and KingRoot seems to be your only option:

1. Root your phone with the KingRoot app and install Busy Box and all the root apps you've ever wanted to use in the first place.



        KingRoot is great at rooting phones but it's almost impossible to unroot or reverse the process later. In addition, if for whatever reason you want to replace KingRoot's super user with SuperSu, the KingRoot completely blocks all attempts by SuperSu to access root and install its own binaries.
    

2. Install a custom recovery (such as CWM or TWRP) on your phone. You may need this in a later step, plus why would you not have a custom recovery on your device? It is how you get peace of mind by backing up your phone,  and later installing custom ROMs if you enjoy adventures.



         Note that if you can get a custom recovery installed without first being rooted, then you probably do not need to root with KingRoot if you're running Android 4.4 or earlier. In that case, you can simply flash the SuperSu v2.46 zip file from your SD card and BAM you're rooted. Works on most Android phones.
    

3. Install the SuperSu-Me app on your phone (there are links to the FREE app on this thread). Or you may have to download the paid version from the Play Store.

4. Run the SuperSu-Me app and let it do its thing. It will install SuperSu. THIS IS THE 1st KEY to getting rid of KingRoot and opening the door to SuperSu. 

5. Uninstall the KingRoot app if it is still around after SuperSu-Me has done its thing.



         At this point, you can rest assured that KingRoot has been completely removed from your device. This is the first part of what you are trying to accomplish. It may even have properly installed SuperSu and updated the binaries (we'll check in the next step).
    

6. Open the SuperSu app. If it says there are no su binaries, or for whatever reason SuperSu is not working, do not lose hope that you've lost root. You haven't. It's just that SuperSu is not properly/fully installed. HERE IS THE 2nd KEY to getting full root if SuperSu says there is a problem with the binaries: BOOT INTO YOUR CUSTOM RECOVERY and flash the SuperSu v2.46 zip from your SD card and reboot your phone.

7. You're now fully rooted with SuperSu. (It may suggest that you need to update the binaries. Do so now.)

8. Confirm that you are properly rooted by installing Root Checker or Busy Box Checker.

Don't forget to click the Thanks button if I've helped you in any way. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## --K (Jan 6, 2016)

*Not new to rooting, just this methodology.*

I am an  Odin Junkie and have used it since the HTC Hero. 
I bought the Alcatel Conquest, to survive my teenager. 
Teenager cyber bullied, lost phone and had to tweet a public apology.
 I abhor bullying.
I had no problem with the 4.5.6 beta3 apk, once I realized my own stupidity. lol ( no network access, I purchased 48 hours)
I have supersu pro it will not update. (Perhaps, part of the problem is below)
I went into the phone settings via the PC and deleted the "kingware." Just remembered I froze KingRoot and hid it. (It is now re enabled and in view) SMH
Not really sure if that helped or the phone is still rooted, will check in 5 minutes.
I am going to reboot again :/ and check for root. 
If all goes well with ^ , I will be at a loss with why supersu hates me today. 
Would anyone mind please, confirming and giving explicit instructions ,please, on how to install supersu, I have pro, as an ap, or the best way to handle this mess, I probably made, I can admit it. Seems I'm batting 1000.
*My biggest problem:
I have less than 24 hours of network access left and have to send this phone to a friend overseas. I would like to have all of my nice root apps installed for them and remove my personal info. Oddly enough, they are far better with tech than anyone I personally know. No offence to anyone or their sills. I would like to do something nice for my friend as they are always being asked for help. Nice being, them not having to work on this phone upon arrival.
I would be most grateful for the assistance, I have a degenerative cognitive disorder and would like to do as much as I can to pay forward and pay back everything that has been done for me or on my behalf while I still can. 
Thanks everyone! 
On a side note has anyone sucessfully unlocked the sim (boost mobile) for this phone? I have never had this many issues with such things. I can't tell if it is me or the device, lol, I will take the position that it is my error, just not sure what it is or how I did it. Thanks again!


----------



## CVAngelo (Jan 6, 2016)

--K said:


> I am an  Odin Junkie and have used it since the HTC Hero.
> 
> I bought the Alcatel Conquest, to survive my teenager.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can't delete, freeze or uninstall KingRoot by any traditional method that will allow SuperSu to install behind it. You have to "script" it out. Otherwise, it locks down the root access permissions so that ONLY the King User can get access or allow access. I've been through the wringer with this KingRoot monster and only one method has worked. 

See the post #55 right above your post for the step-by-step instructions that I used to properly remove KingRoot and install SuperSu on all my KingRooted phones. 

Isn't Boost Mobile a Sprint subsidiary and thus tied to CDMA? Which means your phone is probably not going to work anywhere outside the USA because the entire world is on GSM.  Check whether your phone has international SIM in addition to the Boost Mobile SIM. One easy way to do it is to dial *#06# on your phone app. Or just turn off the phone, pull the battery and see what is written on the back of the phone. If it does not say "IMEI" but only shows an "MEID" that's not good news. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## --K (Jan 6, 2016)

*Freezing KingRoot*

I did see your post right after mine posted. I ended up in this situation where nothing would connect. No play store, no WiFi. So, I froze it. All 77 of my root apps, are now downloaded. I am now going to attempt to uninstall the apk after TWRP is installed. My friend told me not to worry with the Sim, they will change the IMEI to a MSID. I report back on that when the phone reaches the destination. Believe me, I would love to know how they do it. SuperSU has root permission, and the binary will be updated after this post. Thanks for such a fast response. I had Deutsche Telekom in Germany, T-Mobile here. Fun fact: they were, T-Mobile, was recently comprised along with the IRS and one of the credit bureaus, about 2 months ago. Had to change sdcards, and ready to try your suggestion. Have you or anyone else used region lock away?


----------



## Azim Javed (Jan 7, 2016)

Idk what you all have been doing, but all i did was install SuperSU from play, open it and the app did the rest itself.. Took barely 4m


----------



## CVAngelo (Jan 7, 2016)

Azim Javed said:


> Idk what you all have been doing, but all i did was install SuperSU from play, open it and the app did the rest itself.. Took barely 4m

Click to collapse



Azim, you're not kidding? That's too funny. Was it really that simple? How is it even possible?

By the way, have you confirmed that you have root? Download Busy Box Checker and what does it say. Do your root apps work? If so, I'd like to bestow on you the "Best Root Solution of the Year" award. Lol

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dewagame (Oct 12, 2014)

somebody could teach me the easiest way to replace kinguser with supersu please?


----------



## Azim Javed (Jan 7, 2016)

CVAngelo said:


> Azim, you're not kidding? That's too funny. Was it really that simple? How is it even possible?
> 
> By the way, have you confirmed that you have root? Download Busy Box Checker and what does it say. Do your root apps work? If so, I'd like to bestow on you the "Best Root Solution of the Year" award. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Lmao, I know that is very very simple.. But i seriously did just that much. I didn't know much earlier (When i did this) about rooting and stuff.. But yes, I do have root access for well over 6 months now

When is the award ceremony? ???


----------



## CVAngelo (Jan 7, 2016)

--K said:


> I did see your post right after mine posted. I ended up in this situation where nothing would connect. No play store, no WiFi. So, I froze it. All 77 of my root apps, are now downloaded. I am now going to attempt to uninstall the apk after TWRP is installed. My friend told me not to worry with the Sim, they will change the IMEI to a MSID. I report back on that when the phone reaches the destination. Believe me, I would love to know how they do it. SuperSU has root permission, and the binary will be updated after this post. Thanks for such a fast response. I had Deutsche Telekom in Germany, T-Mobile here. Fun fact: they were, T-Mobile, was recently comprised along with the IRS and one of the credit bureaus, about 2 months ago. Had to change sdcards, and ready to try your suggestion. Have you or anyone else used region lock away?

Click to collapse



Wow...you have 77 root apps? Where/how do you find all of them? I have less than 10. I can't figure out what else I might need other root apps for. Maybe we should start another thread to describe our favorite root apps and what we use them for.

So how did it go? Are you rooted? And, by the way, did you see @azim's post? Rooted with just the SuperSu app from Play Store. No flashing, no headaches.

Keep us posted on the SIM card thing? Would love to know how they can change from CDMA to GSM. Didn't realize it was possible so this would be invaluable where I am in Africa. Here we are on GSM/UMTS just like in Europe. But many people, simply due to lack of knowledge, have CDMA phones sentences to them by relatives in the US. And they ask for unlocking service, which I do. But not with CDMA phones. 

I did not understand your last sentence...what's region lock away? A root app? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Azim Javed (Jan 7, 2016)

Err, I didn't root with SuperSU (I assume that doesn't happen), I replaced KingUser with SuperSU that way.. 

PS - It's not been long since i started playing with my devices, so i don't know much


----------



## CVAngelo (Jan 7, 2016)

Azim Javed said:


> Err, I didn't root with SuperSU (I assume that doesn't happen), I replaced KingUser with SuperSU that way..
> 
> PS - It's not been long since i started playing with my devices, so i don't know much

Click to collapse



Ok. Thanks for the clarification, Azim. It seemed impossible that you were saying that you rooted by Installing SuperSu.

Even if you're saying that you simply replaced KingUser with SuperSu simply by installing SuperSu, that's also incredible because KingUser (which is installed by the KINGROOT app) intentionally shuts down the gates behind itself so SuperSu cannot be installed via the normal methods.

It's a painstaking process to get KingUser out while retaining root and replacing it with SuperSu. Normally, if you try the standard approach like installing SuperSu (directly from Play Store), or by flashing the SuperSu zip from the SD card via custom recovery, or uninstalling KingUser, SuperSu will either fail to install its binaries or you will lose root completely. So that's where the app, Super-SuMe, comes in. It does the extraction using a very complicated script. They sell that app for $4 in the Play Store. 

I think maybe what you meant to say was that you replaced KingO User (which is installed by the KingoRoot app). KingoRoot and KingRoot are completely different programs. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## The Analog Kid (Jan 8, 2016)

Just to inform I did Super-Sume recently and it performed it's job quite brilliantly. No more Kinguser, that's it. Although, a weird coincidental issue appeared right after that. And I call it "coincidental", just because Super-Sume developer told me there's no relation between the particular issue and what his app actually does, so I happily take his statement as a fact of life. Ok. Right after Super-Sume, the installed SIM card appeared as "Invalid SIM card". First no signal; some hours later, no data; then, no nothing. Right now, any SIM card coming from the same carrier is an "invalid SIM card" on my phone (LG G3 D693n Stylus) however, ANY OTHER carrier's SIM is a perfectly valid SIM. Plus, those invalid SIM cards on my phone are NOT invalid at all in any other phone I've tried them on. By the way: "invalid SIM cards" are from the same phone's original carrier!... Seems that original carrier SIM cards ended somehow "banned" from this very same carrier branded phone. Weird. How it happened? Nobody knows. Not even the carrier service itself. No forum related topics or threads regarding such kind of issue anywhere. Weird... Because it can't be that weird!!!... So before I start a new thread in this forum in order to find the ultimate answer, if there's anyone experiencing the same issue and better yet, found a feasible explanation, please post it, because... It can't be that weird!!!


----------



## CVAngelo (Jan 8, 2016)

CNK80Q3MX said:


> ... Right after Super-Sume, the installed SIM card appeared as "Invalid SIM card".... however, ANY OTHER carrier's SIM is a perfectly valid SIM. Plus, those invalid SIM cards on my phone are NOT invalid at all in any other phone I've tried them on. By the way: "invalid SIM cards" are from the same phone's original carrier!..... if there's anyone experiencing the same issue and better yet, found a feasible explanation, please post it, because... It can't be that weird!!!

Click to collapse



Well, that definitely is weird...but shouldn't be. I have no explanation to offer as to how it could possibly happen. But it certainly sounds like your phone became "reverse"  network locked or carrier locked. I've unlocked a lot of phones. This kind of lock, I didn't even know was possible. Lol. 

I do have a question. Have you tried to determine whether the phone somehow became network or carrier locked and thus now requires an unlock code? Dial 2945#*693# on your phone keypad. 

Which of the items are you able to select and ask you to input an unlock code? 

This may perhaps give a clue as to what happened. Or it may not. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## The Analog Kid (Jan 8, 2016)

CVAngelo said:


> Well, that definitely is weird...but shouldn't be. I have no explanation to offer as to how it could possibly happen. But it certainly sounds like your phone became "reverse"  network locked or carrier locked. I've unlocked a lot of phones. This kind of lock, I didn't even know was possible. Lol.
> 
> I do have a question. Have you tried to determine whether the phone somehow became network or carrier locked and thus now requires an unlock code? Dial 2945#*693# on your phone keypad.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, phone is not locked (not as I knew it, at least) because I'm able to use other SIM cards from different carriers other than the "invalid SIM card" one, which is the original phone's carrier. Anyway, I'll try the code you provided just to be sure (what is it for, btw?) However, if "locked", it could only be a "carrier lock" in any case and for unknown reason. Point is, not even the carrier service was able to explain it... And since the phone is rooted, they limit their minds to blame rooting for that... Thanks a lot for the input

---------- Post added at 11:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:11 AM ----------

Alright. Just did the code and it let me choose from five or six options; first is for network unlock code with 5 attempts available. The remaining options say "your phone is not customized" and that's it. No choices other than "dismiss"... what do you think?


----------



## CVAngelo (Jan 8, 2016)

CNK80Q3MX said:


> Well, phone is not locked (not as I knew it, at least) because I'm able to use other SIM cards from different carriers other than the "invalid SIM card" one, which is the original phone's carrier. Anyway, I'll try the code you provided just to be sure (what is it for, btw?) However, if "locked", it could only be a "carrier lock" in any case and for unknown reason. Point is, not even the carrier service was able to explain it... And since the phone is rooted, they limit their minds to blame rooting for that... Thanks a lot for the input
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:11 AM ----------
> 
> Alright. Just did the code and it let me choose from five or six options; first is for network unlock code with 5 attempts available. The remaining options say "your phone is not customized" and that's it. No choices other than "dismiss"... what do you think?

Click to collapse



The first option being available for input suggests in a really, really weird way that your phone is indeed locked! It's weird because, usually when your phone is network locked, it is LOCKED except for a single carrier meaning you can use it with that one carrier. But in your case, it is UNLOCKED except for one carrier. I've never heard of such a thing.

It's completely unclear how your phone came to be locked like that, but regardless, you should get the phone unlocked (either by unlock code...you have to pay to have the code calculated based on your IMEI...or unlock it by using a box and of course you would have to buy the box).

As you saw, that phone keypad sequence simply allows you to access the unlock menu on your phone. Every option that says, "your phone is not customized" means those elements are already unlocked.

It sure is a very strange coincidence indeed that this happened shortly after you ran Super-SuMe.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## The Analog Kid (Jan 9, 2016)

Yes it is a very strange coincidence... So finally this is weird enough to start a dedicated thread, a "semi-network locked" device or "partially locked device"?... Frankly, that carrier locked on my phone doesn't makes me feel that worried because is not the one I use... However, such an unexplainable issue certainly makes me feel a bit uncomfortable. Maybe I should try to buy the code and see what happens; but " the box" is completely out of the question for sure. Ultimately, "reunlocking" is not my priority right now, but to find what caused the mess. So I'm going to start that thread. Hopefully this is not as new as we think... Thanks for your help!


----------



## CVAngelo (Jan 9, 2016)

CNK80Q3MX said:


> Yes it is a very strange coincidence... So I'm going to start that thread. Hopefully this is not as new as we think... Thanks for your help!

Click to collapse



Thanks a great idea. When you start that thread, post the link here so any interested parties can go contribute. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## The Analog Kid (Jan 10, 2016)

CVAngelo said:


> Thanks a great idea. When you start that thread, post the link here so any interested parties can go contribute.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Here's the thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/lg-g3/help/sim-unlocked-lg-d693n-stylus-partially-t3290277


----------



## Marko Indaco (Feb 8, 2016)

CNK80Q3MX said:


> Here's the thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/lg-g3/help/sim-unlocked-lg-d693n-stylus-partially-t3290277

Click to collapse



I write here in hope helping those like me that prefer SuperSU for abits. Nothing against Kingo.  Only i'm more familiar with SU becuase i always used in my older devices, because were able to install TWRP or CWM. Problem with Xperia E4g is that (at the moment) seems impossible to install a custom recovery, so, after i tryng the steps explained in start topic, but without success, i'll check in web and found this: http://java-phones.com/android/how-to-change-kinguser-to-supersu
I follow the steps and it works! :good: 
If you're on stock firmware 25.0.A.2.14 then downgrade to 25.0.A.1.28 to be able to install KingoRoot. Also, after appyng the "Replace Kinguser with SuperSU" procedure i made this: Open KingoRoot and remove the root permission from the app options (the phone will reboot without asking, you warned...). After reboot install CCleaner or some app that gives you the ability to uninstall/disable apps and features. Launch CCleaner and disable all the KingoRoot releated. That's to ensure not to create confict with SuperSU, and also because one app called SuperBattery that the rooting process brings with it.
I try this just few minutes ago so, i'll keep updating with my post if there are any problems. keep in touch :good:

I'm on Xperia E4g (MediaTek MT6752)


----------



## CVAngelo (Feb 8, 2016)

Marko Indaco said:


> I write here in hope helping those like me that prefer SuperSU for abits. Nothing against Kingo.  Only i'm more familiar with SU becuase i always used in my older devices, because were able to install TWRP or CWM. Problem with Xperia E4g is that (at the moment) seems impossible to install a custom recovery, so, after i tryng the steps explained in start topic, but without success, i'll check in web and found this: http://java-phones.com/android/how-to-change-kinguser-to-supersu
> I follow the steps and it works! :good:
> If you're on stock firmware 25.0.A.2.14 then downgrade to 25.0.A.1.28 to be able to install KingoRoot. Also, after appyng the "Replace Kinguser with SuperSU" procedure i made this: Open KingoRoot and remove the root permission from the app options (the phone will reboot without asking, you warned...). After reboot install CCleaner or some app that gives you the ability to uninstall/disable apps and features. Launch CCleaner and disable all the KingoRoot releated. That's to ensure not to create confict with SuperSU, and also because one app called SuperBattery that the rooting process brings with it.
> I try this just few minutes ago so, i'll keep updating with my post if there are any problems. keep in touch :good:
> ...

Click to collapse



I think you may be confused. KingRoot and KingoRoot are two completely different root apps with completely different super users (KingUser vs KingoUser). Note the "O" in one but not the other!

Removing KingoRoot (the one with the O) is very easy. It is not a troublesome program. Just install SuperSU v2.46 zip from the SD card while you are in custom recovery. It automatically deletes KingoUser and replaces it with SuperSu's binaries. 

KingRoot is much harder to remove. The KingRoot rooting app takes steps to prevent other super users from installing their binaries and you will lose root if you try to replace KingUser with another super user, or your other super user will fail to install. Instead, you have to run an app called Super-SuMe first (that app is available for $2 in the Play Store). After you run that app, you must delete the KingUser app (if it is still there). Then reboot. If SuperSu is still not properly installed at that point, you must then install SuperSu v2.46 zip from SD card in custom recovery and you will be properly rooted with SuperSu binaries fully installed.

Please see post #55 in this thread for the steps that will work on MOST devices rooted with KingRoot. The link you gave does NOT work with many devices because the script is too simple!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Marko Indaco (Feb 8, 2016)

CVAngelo said:


> I think you may be confused. KingRoot and KingoRoot are two completely different root apps with completely different super users (KingUser vs KingoUser). Note the "O" in one but not the other!
> 
> Removing KingoRoot (the one with the O) is very easy. It is not a troublesome program. Just install SuperSU v2.46 zip from the SD card while you are in custom recovery. It automatically deletes KingoUser and replaces it with SuperSu's binaries.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello Angelo, thank you for explanation. In fact, I mixed up the two app. I thought that the difference in names was only related to how users call it, so, again, sorry for the mistake. Since i can not flash nothing because cannot flash a custom recovery, i was looking for a solution to have root permissions, and KingORoot works as well for this. For those like me who can not flash it is a salvation, and is a required step before installing SuperSU, from what I understand...
Thanx again for calrify, i'm relatively new with stuffs


----------



## CVAngelo (Feb 8, 2016)

Marko Indaco said:


> Hello Angelo, thank you for explanation. In fact, I mixed up the two app. I thought that the difference in names was only related to how users call it, so, again, sorry for the mistake. Since i can not flash nothing because cannot flash a custom recovery, i was looking for a solution to have root permissions, and KingORoot works as well for this. For those like me who can not flash it is a salvation, and is a required step before installing SuperSU, from what I understand...
> Thanx again for calrify, i'm relatively new with stuffs

Click to collapse



Hi Marko. KingoRoot is definitely a useful tool. I have used it a lot.

Help me to understand why you think you cannot flash a custom recovery? Have you tried MTK Droid Tools? Use it to get a scatter.txt map of your MTK phone. Then use SP Flash Tool to make a full backup of your ROM (ROM dump). Once you have a ROM dump, you can process it with MTK Droid to extra all of the firmware partitions. During that process, MTK Droid will automatically make the CWM custom recovery for your device. Then you flash it to the phone with Flashify (since you are already rooted). 

I made it sound really easy. In truth, you may need to review some of the online tutorials which will teach you how to do it. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Marko Indaco (Feb 9, 2016)

CVAngelo said:


> Hi Marko. KingoRoot is definitely a useful tool. I have used it a lot.
> 
> Help me to understand why you think you cannot flash a custom recovery? Have you tried MTK Droid Tools? Use it to get a scatter.txt map of your MTK phone. Then use SP Flash Tool to make a full backup of your ROM (ROM dump). Once you have a ROM dump, you can process it with MTK Droid to extra all of the firmware partitions. During that process, MTK Droid will automatically make the CWM custom recovery for your device. Then you flash it to the phone with Flashify (since you are already rooted).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I watch something about that procedure to obtain scatter file, but that method i never applyed before. I give a try MTK Droid Tools (v2.5.3) just to know better this software, but for some reason when i plug the phone he gives me an error --> total-byte-per-chunk-not-found / writing of the ROM unknown. Backup is not possible.
I'll try to follow some tutorial as you suggest, in the hope of being able to install TWRP dat is my prefer recovery. I also read about the new release 3.0 just few days ago, but checking in the official TWRP site, and looking for supported devices Xperia E4g is not listed. Bootloop is the main reason why I'm afraid to try. Anyway if it is really possibile to do, i'll try for sure. I'm very busy in these days because my job. Btw i'll post my progress next days, hoping that can help others. bye


----------



## CVAngelo (Feb 9, 2016)

Marko Indaco said:


> I watch something about that procedure to obtain scatter file, but that method i never applyed before. I give a try MTK Droid Tools (v2.5.3) just to know better this software, but for some reason when i plug the phone he gives me an error --> total-byte-per-chunk-not-found / writing of the ROM unknown. Backup is not possible.
> I'll try to follow some tutorial as you suggest, in the hope of being able to install TWRP dat is my prefer recovery. I also read about the new release 3.0 just few days ago, but checking in the official TWRP site, and looking for supported devices Xperia E4g is not listed. Bootloop is the main reason why I'm afraid to try. Anyway if it is really possibile to do, i'll try for sure. I'm very busy in these days because my job. Btw i'll post my progress next days, hoping that can help others. bye

Click to collapse



Hey Marko. I have to apologize. I did not realize your phone is Sony Xperia! These tools (MTK Droid and SP Flash) won't won't with your Xperia even though it is an MTK device. Sony Xperia has its own set of tools. You need to search XDA for the thread for your phone Xperia E4G. This is not the right thread to solve your issues. Again, my apologies. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Marko Indaco (Feb 9, 2016)

CVAngelo said:


> Hey Marko. I have to apologize. I did not realize your phone is Sony Xperia! These tools (MTK Droid and SP Flash) won't won't with your Xperia even though it is an MTK device. Sony Xperia has its own set of tools. You need to search XDA for the thread for your phone Xperia E4G. This is not the right thread to solve your issues. Again, my apologies.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



No need to apologize my friend :good:
I search in Forum and i found this thread Xperia E4 Development where, from what I understand, you can not flash a custom recovery for reasons of limited space inside the dedicated memory. According to what I read, someone try but after flashing it many functions of TWRP were missed obviously, and there is a high risk of brick, so hope that in the future for a solution. Thanks again for the help and support! :good:


----------



## The Analog Kid (Feb 10, 2016)

CVAngelo said:


> Hi Marko. KingoRoot is definitely a useful tool. I have used it a lot.
> 
> Help me to understand why you think you cannot flash a custom recovery? Have you tried MTK Droid Tools? Use it to get a scatter.txt map of your MTK phone. Then use SP Flash Tool to make a full backup of your ROM (ROM dump). Once you have a ROM dump, you can process it with MTK Droid to extra all of the firmware partitions. During that process, MTK Droid will automatically make the CWM custom recovery for your device. Then you flash it to the phone with Flashify (since you are already rooted).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, CVAngelo. Do you think this method will work for LG-D693n with locked bootloader?

Sent from my LG-D693n using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## CVAngelo (Feb 11, 2016)

CNK80Q3MX said:


> Hi, CVAngelo. Do you think this method will work for LG-D693n with locked bootloader?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D693n using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, those tools don't work on most LG phones which run the Qualcomm chipset. LG has it's own flash tool and it's not even that powerful. But the D693n runs an MTK chipset so you might try it and see if it works. I'm not sure that it will.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dewagame (Oct 12, 2014)

somebody could teach me the easiest way to replace kinguser with supersu please?


----------



## The Analog Kid (Feb 26, 2016)

rdhood said:


> All of this worked with my RCA Viking Pro 10 tab , Android 5.x.    I rooted with KingUser  (KingoRoot  and towelroot failed).   But I did not like the daemon process running with kinguser, and it would give me an error message going into TitaniumBackup, so I used supersume.  It looked like it failed at first, and then I did a non twwhatever reboot , it came up and I ran it again and this time it worked.  King user is off the system and I still have root with super su.

Click to collapse



What is a "non twwhatever reboot"?


----------



## Mruiz3637 (Mar 1, 2016)

*Help me*

I cant install supersu in my device (huawei y6) 
Help me please . I root my device with king root


----------



## CVAngelo (Mar 1, 2016)

Mruiz3637 said:


> I cant install supersu in my device (huawei y6)
> Help me please . I root my device with king root

Click to collapse



You have to install Super-SuMe from the Play Store. It costs $2. Run it and follow the instructions. If it doesn't work the first time, run it a second time. It should work. 

If Super-SuMe doesn't replace KingRoot with SuperSu, then you have to install a custom recovery. Use MTK Droid Tools to make a CWM recovery for your phone if you cannot find the correct one online. Once you have a custom recovery, after you run Super-SuMe, you just need to flash the SuperSu v2.46 zip from the SD card. And you're done. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## 9v9 (Mar 5, 2016)

If others want an easy to use guide to remove all the junk after using this root method read this guide here.


----------



## Mellow4767 (Mar 30, 2016)

missingtricks.net/replace-kingroot-kinguser-with-supersu-superuser-android-guide/  did the trick for me .


----------



## orbit122 (Apr 15, 2016)

None of this has worked for me. The best thing I can find to do is root with kingroot then install a good firewall to block kingroot connections


----------



## CVAngelo (Apr 16, 2016)

orbit122 said:


> None of this has worked for me. The best thing I can find to do is root with kingroot then install a good firewall to block kingroot connections

Click to collapse



See post #55. I initially had big problems trying to get rid of KingUser even with Super-SuMe. Then I figured out how to get it done when all else seems to have failed. Try that approach and share your results with us. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## orbit122 (Apr 16, 2016)

CVAngelo said:


> See post #55. I initially had big problems trying to get rid of KingUser even with Super-SuMe. Then I figured out how to get it done when all else seems to have failed. Try that approach and share your results with us.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Unfortunately I am not running anything that twrp supports. Its a android based head unit for your car.


----------



## CVAngelo (Apr 16, 2016)

orbit122 said:


> Unfortunately I am not running anything that twrp supports. Its a android based head unit for your car.

Click to collapse



Lol. Apologies.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## RK_D2502 (Apr 27, 2016)

*Kingrotten*

Hi, All. Please see attached file. Kingroot clings like a leech even after all those clean ups.  I opted to use Kingroot method primarily because of it's 1-click root approach and the fact that I didn't have to unlock my bootloader.  While I was able to disable Sony Bloatwares, having Kingroot in my phone brings more harm than good.

See snapshot. I have XZDual Recovery and SuperSU 2.65 installed. Cleaners will not do the trick.


----------



## PalmCentro (Apr 27, 2016)

RK_D2502 said:


> Hi, All. Please see attached file. Kingroot clings like a leech even after all those clean ups. I opted to use Kingroot method primarily because of it's 1-click root approach and the fact that I didn't have to unlock my bootloader. While I was able to disable Sony Bloatwares, having Kingroot in my phone brings more harm than good.
> 
> See snapshot. I have XZDual Recovery and SuperSU 2.65 installed. Cleaners will not do the trick.

Click to collapse



If you have SuperSu, remove king garbage!

Sent from my XT1528 using XDA Labs


----------



## CVAngelo (Apr 27, 2016)

Newyork! said:


> If you have SuperSu, remove king garbage!
> 
> Sent from my XT1528 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



It may not be that easy except on a handful of phones. You have to install Super-SuMe (it's $2 in Play Store) and use that to remove KingRoot and replace it with SuperSu. It is guaranteed to remove KingRoot. But sometimes, it fails to properly install SuperSu. In that case, the final step is to flash a SuperSu zip from a custom recovery. 

Thus, it is highly recommended that if you want to replace KingRoot with SuperSu, the very first thing you should do is install a custom recovery on your phone. DO NOT TRY TO FLASH SUPERSU onto your phone to remove KingRoot. In the majority of cases, it will not work unless you have previously run Super-SuMe. And in the worse cases, you may end up with a bricked phone. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PalmCentro (Apr 27, 2016)

CVAngelo said:


> It may not be that easy except on a handful of phones. You have to install Super-SuMe (it's $2 in Play Store) and use that to remove KingRoot and replace it with SuperSu. It is guaranteed to remove KingRoot. But sometimes, it fails to properly install SuperSu. In that case, the final step is to flash a SuperSu zip from a custom recovery.
> 
> Thus, it is highly recommended that if you want to replace KingRoot with SuperSu, the very first thing you should do is install a custom recovery on your phone. DO NOT TRY TO FLASH SUPERSU onto your phone to remove KingRoot. In the majority of cases, it will not work unless you have previously run Super-SuMe. And in the worse cases, you may end up with a bricked phone.

Click to collapse



This guy has already flashed SuperSU zip. 

Sent from my XT1528 using XDA Labs


----------



## RK_D2502 (Apr 28, 2016)

*Kingroot Directory*

I already have SUPERSU. Need to get rid of that leechy Kingroot services. Any ideas how to go about the situation? I have XZDual and SUPERSu. Just came across process and lo and behold. DAmn. Saw that Kingroot Service. KSysSerice. Com.kingroot:service
I can't force stop it. I have root explorer. CAn't seem to search this particular name.


----------



## CVAngelo (Apr 28, 2016)

RK_D2502 said:


> I already have SUPERSU. Need to get rid of that leechy Kingroot services. Any ideas how to go about the situation? I have XZDual and SUPERSu. Just came across process and lo and behold. DAmn. Saw that Kingroot Service. KSysSerice. Com.kingroot:service
> I can't force stop it. I have root explorer. CAn't seem to search this particular name.

Click to collapse



My apologies. I did not see the snapshot until now. But I still think we need to go back one step, since obviously, the KingRoot was not properly eliminated. So I have to ask you HOW did you go about removing KingRoot and replacing it with SuperSu in the first place? Clearly, it did not actually work.

BTW, you can actually force stop the undesirable service (or any service for that matter) using a root app like Disable Service from the Play Store. But it WON'T eliminate the service or even stop it permanently. You'd have to disable the service every time you boot your phone. Not good.

My recommendation is that you fully unroot the phone, re-root again with KingRoot (ugh), completely eliminate KingRoot using Super-SuMe, then flash SuperSu zip again. That's what I would do because it's fairly rapid and a sure way to get the job done. I will repeat it again so everyone hears it...the only known and guaranteed method to COMPLETELY eliminate KingRoot is with Super-SuMe (the developer spent a huge amount of time and resources learning how KingRoot works and where it leaves all its garbage, then wrote the script to kill it dead.)

Unless someone knows where to find that particular service and eliminate it. But my concern with this approach would be that there may be other KingRoot junk that would remain in your system that you wouldn't even know about. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## RK_D2502 (Apr 28, 2016)

CVAngelo said:


> My apologies. I did not see the snapshot until now. But I still think we need to go back one step, since obviously, the KingRoot was not properly eliminated. So I have to ask you HOW did you go about removing KingRoot and replacing it with SuperSu in the first place? Clearly, it did not actually work.
> 
> BTW, you can actually force stop the undesirable service (or any service for that matter) using a root app like Disable Service from the Play Store. But it WON'T eliminate the service or even stop it permanently. You'd have to disable the service every time you boot your phone. Not good.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup. No prob. I tried to uninstall via ROOT Authorization Setting. It doesn't respond. Progress bar stays at 5% always. Left if running for 24 hrs. 

Left me no choice but to use Terminal Emulator via Play store and force SUPERSu to be installed. It worked. I was able update SUPERSU apk to 2.65 along with the binaries. Everything is fine except for that kinguser services.


----------



## CVAngelo (Apr 28, 2016)

RK_D2502 said:


> Yup. No prob. I tried to uninstall via ROOT Authorization Setting. It doesn't respond. Progress bar stays at 5% always. Left if running for 24 hrs.
> 
> Left me no choice but to use Terminal Emulator via Play store and force SUPERSu to be installed. It worked. I was able update SUPERSU apk to 2.65 along with the binaries. Everything is fine except for that kinguser services.

Click to collapse



Actually, I don't think you understood what I said. I suggested you fully unroot your SuperSu v2.65! You do that by going to the settings in SuperSu and scrolling down near the bottom. You will see Full Unroot option. Use that. In other words, start all over again. The reason I'm suggesting this is that everything is NOT alright with your phone. It looks to me like you have competiting superusers on your device. It cannot be a good thing.

So to be clear: Start with no root whatsoever. Root with KingRoot. Remove KingRoot with Super-SuMe. Flash SuperSu v2.46. You will now be properly rooted with no trace of KingRoot. Upgrade to SuperSu v2.65. 

Update: Just realized that the price of Super-SuMe on Playstore is now $4. Probably because it's been updated to support up to Marshmallow. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Marko Indaco (May 2, 2016)

RK_D2502 said:


> I already have SUPERSU. Need to get rid of that leechy Kingroot services. Any ideas how to go about the situation? I have XZDual and SUPERSu. Just came across process and lo and behold. DAmn. Saw that Kingroot Service. KSysSerice. Com.kingroot:service
> I can't force stop it. I have root explorer. CAn't seem to search this particular name.

Click to collapse



hi, did you try to stop that service (and all King releted stuff) with XPrivacy ?
Also you can try with some app, like Disable Service (by WangQi) or CCleaner. Plus, you can try disable King auto-run start with Bootmanager module for XPosed.

Sent from my Xperia E4g using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Jkitchen1960 (May 25, 2016)

CVAngelo said:


> Unfortunately, those tools don't work on most LG phones which run the Qualcomm chipset. LG has it's own flash tool and it's not even that powerful. But the D693n runs an MTK chipset so you might try it and see if it works. I'm not sure that it will.

Click to collapse



Angelo,
I have a LG-H634 (Stylo) and rooted with KingUser as I don't understand the concept of locked bootloaders and didn't want to brick my phone. Can u elaborate any?
Thanks!

---------- Post added at 02:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:35 PM ----------

*See the Caution in the screen shot...is this TRUE??
*


----------



## CVAngelo (May 25, 2016)

Jkitchen1960 said:


> Angelo,
> I have a LG-H634 (Stylo) and rooted with KingUser as I don't understand the concept of locked bootloaders and didn't want to brick my phone. Can u elaborate any?
> Thanks!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not an expert on bootloaders, but I know it is not good to have a locked bootloader because it limits what you can do with your phone. However, it very often does not preclude rooting your phone. It depends on the exploit that is used to root the phone. But it certainly means you are may not be able to flash custom ROMs. And in many cases, a locked bootloader may result in a bricked device if you attempt to flash a custom recovery or custom boot image.

If your bootloader is permanently locked, you're basically screwed. If your bootloader can be unlocked, you should unlock it. But you have to be very careful because unlocking some bootloaders may brick the device, or if not, it will wipe all your data. In any event, do your research regarding your particular device (search the XDA forums) and above all, back up your data.

I'm not particularly familiar with your LG model. You should do some research regarding its bootloader. Also, if you've already rooted with KingRoot, you don't need to get rid of KingUser unless you just don't trust it. Like I said, do your research and checking forums about your specific model. You could use the Super-SuMe app to remove KingRoot but before you do that, ask people on the forums related to your phone. 

Remember, even when you used KingRoot to roots your phone, there was a risk of bricking it. There's also a risk of bricking it with Super-SuMe. So above all...make a backup and talk to other users. 


Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dewagame (Oct 12, 2014)

somebody could teach me the easiest way to replace kinguser with supersu please?


----------



## willcall (Jun 12, 2016)

IamAlexD said:


> You can replace Kinguser (kingroot) with SuperSu by a app called SuperSu-me.Install the app and follow the Instruction.Very simple
> Here is a guide on that-->> http://rootmygalaxy.net/replace-kinguser-with-supersu/
> There is another way using the Terminal emulator, I haven't this method but who have used this said it worked.
> Here is the CMD Guide-->>  http://www.w0lfdroid.com/2015/05/How-to-Remove-Replace-KingUser-KingRoot-with-SuperSU.html
> Hope this will help you:good:

Click to collapse



I tried Super-Su-me and it bricked my tablet. Wallyworld got it back this morning. I think I will wait for a while before I try anything on this one. I can't get the drivers to install anyway.


----------



## CVAngelo (Jun 13, 2016)

willcall said:


> I tried Super-Su-me and it bricked my tablet. Wallyworld got it back this morning. I think I will wait for a while before I try anything on this one. I can't get the drivers to install anyway.

Click to collapse



What's the problem? You obviously made a backup/dump of your ROM before you started messing with your system, correct? Just restore your backup and you'll be back up and running in under 10 minutes. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## willcall (Jun 13, 2016)

CVAngelo said:


> What's the problem? You obviously made a backup/dump of your ROM before you started messing with your system, correct? Just restore your backup and you'll be back up and running in under 10 minutes.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I made a backup. The tablet was stuck on the RCA screen and I couldn't get into recovery. I tried everything I knew to do and read other threads looking for things to try. Nothing I found worked. The one thing I found out after the fact was that Super-Su-Me doesn't work well with some newer devices.


----------



## CVAngelo (Jun 14, 2016)

willcall said:


> I made a backup. The tablet was stuck on the RCA screen and I couldn't get into recovery. I tried everything I knew to do and read other threads looking for things to try. Nothing I found worked. The one thing I found out after the fact was that Super-Su-Me doesn't work well with some newer devices.

Click to collapse



Glad you had the backup. In any event, those RCA tablets are difficult to work with. To get into recovery, you may need to press both the volume up and down buttons at the same time, along with power (or at the time you connect the charger to an external power source). 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## willcall (Jun 16, 2016)

CVAngelo said:


> Glad you had the backup. In any event, those RCA tablets are difficult to work with. To get into recovery, you may need to press both the volume up and down buttons at the same time, along with power (or at the time you connect the charger to an external power source).
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Thanks. I have found they are very hard to work with.


----------



## Fhidzhckie (Jul 18, 2016)

Thanks! I i was try this method past 1 hour... And its successfully done... My kinguser replaced by supersu.... Successfully on my xperia z1 compact... ?


----------



## sparklekid (Jul 24, 2016)

is there a way to simply remove kinguser?  Even after unrooting my device, the app is still running as a service, which I confirmed using "ps" in terminal emulator


----------



## CVAngelo (Jul 24, 2016)

sparklekid said:


> is there a way to simply remove kinguser?  Even after unrooting my device, the app is still running as a service, which I confirmed using "ps" in terminal emulator

Click to collapse



You're really asking this question after all of the repetitive earlier posts that indicate that there is no simple way to remove King User and all its spawn? You MUST use an app that was specifically built to uproot KingRoot. The app is called Super-SuMe and you can download it from Playstore. It is a premium app...cost is $4.

Lots of people say that they've removed King User using other methods, but little do they know that it's simply lurking in the background. KingRoot was designed to defeat all the typical removal methods (up to and including flashing SuperSu from the SD card). I've heard from technical experts that KingRoot even attempts to temporarily modify redirect your boorloader to block removal attempts. In other words, if you root with KingRoot, its Chinese developers meant for it to be a permanent relationship. In the worse cases, you may brick your device when you attempt to remove it.

The only guaranteed FREE method to eliminate King User is to have or create backup of your ROM as it was BEFORE you rooted with KingRoot. Or download your stock ROM. Then flash the pre-KingRoot ROM. You will of course lose any unsaved personal data. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## HackerAce (Jul 25, 2016)

Many of us have tried and what we know about Kingroot is that after root by the app. The app looks for a way to deploy itself as a system app. Some minimal libraries and binaries are written to system for its support. Trying to remove Kingroot might end up making your device have terrible trouble booting up or being rooted again. I have tried it on Spreadtrum ROM and from then the phone started saying unable to mount root with Kingroot. And bootlooped all LG ROMs until I re-flashed the devices. Strictly never try. It has well known problems

Sent from my TECNO-J5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## sparklekid (Jul 25, 2016)

CVAngelo said:


> You're really asking this question after all of the repetitive earlier posts that indicate that there is no simple way to remove King User and all its spawn? You MUST use an app that was specifically built to uproot KingRoot. The app is called Super-SuMe and you can download it from Playstore. It is a premium app...cost is $4.
> 
> Lots of people say that they've removed King User using other methods, but little do they know that it's simply lurking in the background. KingRoot was designed to defeat all the typical removal methods (up to and including flashing SuperSu from the SD card). I've heard from technical experts that KingRoot even attempts to temporarily modify redirect your boorloader to block removal attempts. In other words, if you root with KingRoot, its Chinese developers meant for it to be a permanent relationship. In the worse cases, you may brick your device when you attempt to remove it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I wasn't able to go through all of the pages but in the the few I've read, I only saw questions and confirmations of people replacing kinguser/kingroot with supersu, as the title indicates.  That said, I did go ahead and flash the original rom on my LG G2 as well as use Kies 3 to "update" the firmware of my Samsung G360P(core prime Sprint), which had the effect of seemingly removing kinguser--can't find su,ku.sud, etc under /system/xbin anymore -- without removing anything else(yay!).

Prior to that though, I had tried the super su me approach per some of the youtube videos that came up when I searched for "remove kinguser".  I was also able to do this thing where I just removed the app Kingroot(with the crown) using "Uninstaller" and entering "su" resulted in a "can't bring up gui" message or something to that effect.  I didn't see any issues but I didn't feel good about the traces kicking around like you said.

Anyway,thank you very much for saving me the trouble of looking elsewhere and spending more on something that seems to be virtually impossible through other means.

Also, should I be concerned about any passwords I've used now being compromised with any google (or any other) accounts I had accessed in the last five months I've had Kinguser installed?  Cheers!


----------



## CVAngelo (Jul 25, 2016)

sparklekid said:


> I wasn't able to go through all of the pages but in the the few I've read, I only saw questions and confirmations of people replacing kinguser/kingroot with supersu, as the title indicates.  That said, I did go ahead and flash the original rom on my LG G2 as well as use Kies 3 to "update" the firmware of my Samsung G360P(core prime Sprint), which had the effect of seemingly removing kinguser--can't find su,ku.sud, etc under /system/xbin anymore -- without removing anything else(yay!).
> 
> Prior to that though, I had tried the super su me approach per some of the youtube videos that came up when I searched for "remove kinguser".  I was also able to do this thing where I just removed the app Kingroot(with the crown) using "Uninstaller" and entering "su" resulted in a "can't bring up gui" message or something to that effect.  I didn't see any issues but I didn't feel good about the traces kicking around like you said.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're welcome. And I don't think this developer has stooped as low as stealing passwords. It's more like annoying publicity getting pushed through their apps. But I personally do not trust any software developed in China...especially if it resides behind my system's barriers. You never know what might happen in future even if nothing ugly is happening today. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PalmCentro (Jul 26, 2016)

CVAngelo said:


> You're welcome. And I don't think this developer has stooped as low as stealing passwords. It's more like annoying publicity getting pushed through their apps. But I personally do not trust any software developed in China...especially if it resides behind my system's barriers. You never know what might happen in future even if nothing ugly is happening today.

Click to collapse



They are probably behind the new malicious malware that roots phones OTA...


----------

